# MTOC Championship @ mogadore



## lgbass196 (Jun 6, 2010)

So only three boats showed up to fish at mogadore today , I guess the cold scared off everyone else including the peace of work that was running the Monday nighters , who puts on a tournament and tells guys that he is having a championship and then doesnt even show up.
1st was 17.1 lbs
2nd was 16.00lbs


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Anybody who fishes anything that guys runs get what they deserve!


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

[thQUOTE=Triton20X;1296820]Anybody who fishes anything that guys runs get what they deserve![/QUOTE]

Well I dont know about all that. We didnt know this guy or anything about him, just wanted to fish a weekly tourny there and it was alot of fun. The group that fished included not only honorable but respected local tournament anglers with no personal ties to this guy. Not showing up for his own championship was pretty bogus, so now we know. My partner and I are talking about doing it next year.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

nice bag caught thou. question for you guys thou is thatnlake that good or are those guys who caught those bags really know the lake or combo of the both. saw a tourny there this past april where 18 + won. i really want to get a boat to try it out after all the talk and stories i hear.


----------



## oz1222 (Jun 16, 2010)

It is a good lake for bass, but it helps to know the lake too. I was out there the same time as this tourny and I would have ended up with maybe a 9 lb bag. The guys that win these tournys are damn good.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey cedar1,

Do you know if he showed for the Wingfoot/Springfield Championship?


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> Hey cedar1,
> 
> Do you know if he showed for the Wingfoot/Springfield Championship?


I cant say for sure but I think he showed


----------



## fishinnut123 (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL..That is unreal! The tx director didn't show for his own championship. He must of figured there was not enough money for him make. Like I said in another post, I won't fish anything this guy runs. My decision is soley based on him taking a third of the purse for himself and ousting an angler, that I personally witnessed wrecking the fish for a month, for winning to much! This shows poor integrity in my eyes!


----------

